# Kidzone Changing Channels



## ajlee7 (Dec 27, 2004)

In KidZone, is there a way to enter channel numbers? I know you can use Channel Up/Down but everytime I enter a number, there is a BONK.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope, it is designed to be simple for the kids, so you use ChanUp/Down, you can't enter numbers directly.


----------

